# Electron bean [beam]



## maeha

Hola. Ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar con la traducción de este término que encontré en un texto de química. En google encontré que se usa como electrón bean, pero no esoty segura de qeu sea correcto. Aquí esta la parte del artículo en donde se usa esta expresión.

"Due to the apparent large thickness of the microspheres, the transmission of the electron bean through the particles was not achieved."

Gracias de antemano. !Saludos!


----------



## Dlyons

maeha said:


> Hola. Ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar con la traducción de este término que encontré en un texto de química. En google encontré que se usa como electrón bean, pero no esoty segura de qeu sea correcto. Aquí esta la parte del artículo en donde se usa esta expresión.
> 
> "Due to the apparent large thickness of the microspheres, the transmission of the electron bean through the particles was not achieved."
> 
> Gracias de antemano. !Saludos!




Bea*m.  *rayo de electrones.


----------



## Noldor

"Electron bean" has no sense at all. It must be "Electron beam", as Dlyons said.


----------



## maeha

Agradezco su ayuda, aunque en realidad no estoy segura de que sea BEAM, mi texto dice bean, y no se si sea algun error o esa sea en verdad una diferente expresión. Les agradecería mucho mas si me pudieran aclarar esto un poco más a fondo. Mi duda crece debido a que en google encuentro que el uso de "electron bean" si aparece.
Espero me puedan ayudar con esto.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con el error, deber+ia ser "bea*m*".

En español "electron beam" se dice "*haz de electrones*"


----------



## Noldor

maeha, you are right that there are many results in Google, but I honestly think that they are all misspellings.

For instance, if you pay attention to these results from Google, you'll see that "bean" is in their titles, but then it no longer appears in the text (there is only "electron beam").

http://www.freshpatents.com/Electro...pection-system--dt20070809ptan20070181808.php

http://www.electrochem.org/dl/ma/206/pdfs/1441.pdf


----------



## fsabroso

maeha said:


> Agradezco su ayuda, aunque en realidad no estoy segura de que sea BEAM, mi texto dice bean, y no se si sea algun error o esa sea en verdad una diferente expresión. Les agradecería mucho mas si me pudieran aclarar esto un poco más a fondo. Mi duda crece debido a que en google encuentro que el uso de "electron bean" si aparece.
> Espero me puedan ayudar con esto.


No existe "electron bean" es un error, puedes revisar estas definiciones:  electron beam


----------



## maeha

Muy bien, muchas gracias a todo por su ayuda.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Al parecer hay muchos errores o habría que reconsiderarlo.


*********************

_Custom Radiation Eye Shields (For Use During Electron Bean Irradiation): A Case Report

Michael O. Hughes              Robert Kling
Artificial Eye Clinic              M.D.
Vienna, Virginia                  Ophthalmologist and Medical
                                       Physicist
_


**************

_ Accession Number : ADA061721
Title :   IC Fabrication Using Electron-Bean Technology.
Descriptive Note : Quarterly rept. no. 7, 1 Mar-1 Jun 78,
Corporate Author : TEXAS INSTRUMENTS INC DALLAS_


*****************

_US Patent 5454424 - Method of and apparatus for casting crystalline silicon ingot by electron bean melting_

********************

_Accession number;03A0641299
Title;Electron Bean-Induced Reaction and Chemical Modification of Surface of Poly (sulfone amide) Thin Films_

*************


----------



## Dlyons

As Noldor says all 4 of there are typos.  If you go to the bodies of the articles, they talk about "beams" only, no reference to "beans".


----------



## maeha

Bueno, ¡Gracias de nuevo entonces!


----------



## el_novato

Noldor said:


> For instance, if you pay attention to these results from Google, you'll see that "bean" is in their titles, but then it no longer appears in the text (there is only "electron beam").
> 
> http://www.freshpatents.com/Electro...pection-system--dt20070809ptan20070181808.php
> 
> http://www.electrochem.org/dl/ma/206/pdfs/1441.pdf




Asi es, solo se ve en los títulos pero no se menciona más en la demás información.


----------

